# Configurar adaptador wifi.

## Takatsuki

Saludos.

Estoy instalando Gentoo a mi portatil , que tiene un adaptador ethernet y otro wifi.

Con el adaptador ethernet no he tenido ningun problema, pero con el wifi se me esta complicando la cosa.

Despues de unos cuantos quebraderos de cabeza, ya tengo los modulos cargados y al parecer en ese aspecto funciona bien.

Pero no consigo configurar el /etc/conf.d/net; con la documentacion que hay en la pagina no me aclaro mucho, la verdad; y con el net.example y wireless.example me aclaro todavia menos.

Este es mi archivo net:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

Hago un nuevo enlace simbolico para wlan con: cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Y esto es lo que ocurre:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
> 
> * Bringing up interface wlan0
> ...

 

Llevo toda la mañana con esto y no consigo solucionarlo, asi que agradeceria una ayudita.

Que es lo que tengo mal en el archivo net??, o si el archivo esta bien, donde podria estar el fallo?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=( "192.168.1.60 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )
> 
> routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
> 
> config_WLAN_C8=( "192.168.1.86 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )
> ...

 

Pues deberias poner cada tarjeta en una red distinta 

config_eth0="192.168.1.60/24"

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.40.1")

config_wlan0="192.168.40.2/24"

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.40.1")

Y en el router la parte de LAN  asignarle la IP 192.168.40.1 activa nat  para que te funcionen las dos tarjeta con ese gateway 

y creo que listo.

Ya nos contarás.

----------

## Takatsuki

¿¿Pero si nos las uso a la vez no deberia de haber problema no??

No tengo las 2 en el rc, las levanto manualmente, y obviamente nunca las 2 a la vez.

Es que no se que quieres decir con ponerle a cada tarjeta una red distinta; las 2, aunque nunca simultaneamente, se conectan al mismo router, por lo que la red tiene que ser la misma.

 *Quote:*   

> Y en el router la parte de LAN asignarle la IP 192.168.40.1 activa nat para que te funcionen las dos tarjeta con ese gateway 

 

No he entendido que quieres decir.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Es que no se que quieres decir con ponerle a cada tarjeta una red distinta; las 2, aunque nunca simultaneamente, se conectan al mismo router, por lo que la red tiene que ser la misma. 

 

Puede que tengas razón pero el archivo net lo lee net.wlan0 al iniciarse y obiamente contiene la configuración de eth0 y de alguna forma pudiera influir.

Yo tengo configurada mi red de la forma que te sugiero pues hay veces que algun portatil no tiene wireless y le enchufo a otro ordenador que tiene dos tarjetas wireless y cable y mediante nat puedo salir a internet dando como getway para ese ordenador la IP de la wireless del otro.

En fin yo probaria a ver que pasa, eso si al hacer la prueba no te olvides de configurar la LAN en el router.

----------

## Takatsuki

Pues ya lo he solucionado.

He cambiado el ssid de mi red de WLAN_C8 a TakaWIFI, y cambiando el ssid en el archivo net ahora si me funciona. Parece ser que el problema estaba en el '_' del ssid.

Ahora tengo otra duda.

Segun la documentacion, para iniciar los interfaces de red al inicio, hay que crear el net.xxx y meterlo en el rc, pero me he dado cuenta de que, incluso borrando el net.eth0 y el net.wlan0 del rc-default, aun asi intenta iniciar todos los interfaces de red que hay al iniciar el sistema (si no hay configuracion para ese interfaz en el net usa dhcp).

Que servicio es el que se encarga de eso, porque quiero elegir cual de los 2 se inicia al arrancar (1 de los 2 o ninguno).

Edito:

Joder, me ha funcionado una vez pero luego vuelve a darme el mismo error, que carajo esta pasando? ¬¬

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo creo que eso tiene fácil solución si la tarjeta eth0 no la conectas con el cable no se va a oponer a que wlan0 sea la tarjeta que salga a internet, sobretodo si está configurada en la forma que te comentaba arriba asi que puedes meter las dos al runlevel default sin miedo.

----------

## Takatsuki

Pues a ver. Algo he avanzado.

Ya estoy casi seguro de que el problema es del RF Kill Switch.

Cuando inicio el sistema y no funciona el adaptador, al descargar el modulo iwl3945 y volver a cargarlo, esto me suelta el dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 2240.055171] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks
> 
> [ 2240.055175] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

Pulsar el boton del portatil para activarlo no sirve de nada.

Tengo el modulo rfkill cargado; y en el kernel, en la seccion del drivers iwl3945, tengo el soporte para RF Kill activado.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Segun la documentacion, para iniciar los interfaces de red al inicio, hay que crear el net.xxx y meterlo en el rc, pero me he dado cuenta de que, incluso borrando el net.eth0 y el net.wlan0 del rc-default, aun asi intenta iniciar todos los interfaces de red que hay al iniciar el sistema (si no hay configuracion para ese interfaz en el net usa dhcp).
> 
> Que servicio es el que se encarga de eso, porque quiero elegir cual de los 2 se inicia al arrancar (1 de los 2 o ninguno). 
> ...

 

No tengo Gentoo ahora mismo delante, pero si no recuerdo mal eso estaba en /etc/config.d/rc o /etc/rc.conf (se cambio con openrc y me lio)

Salu2.

----------

## Takatsuki

 *opotonil wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Segun la documentacion, para iniciar los interfaces de red al inicio, hay que crear el net.xxx y meterlo en el rc, pero me he dado cuenta de que, incluso borrando el net.eth0 y el net.wlan0 del rc-default, aun asi intenta iniciar todos los interfaces de red que hay al iniciar el sistema (si no hay configuracion para ese interfaz en el net usa dhcp).
> 
> Que servicio es el que se encarga de eso, porque quiero elegir cual de los 2 se inicia al arrancar (1 de los 2 o ninguno). 
> ...

 

He mirado el rc.conf y ahi no he visto nada de ningun net.xxx, y he probado a arrancar el sistema en modo interactivo (tecla I), y no solo intenta cargarmelo, lo intenta cargar 2 veces a los largo del arranque.

Esta es la salida del rc-update show

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>              bootmisc | boot                                          
> 
>          termencoding | boot                                          
> ...

 

Como veis ni net.eth0 ni net.wlan0 estan en ningun sitio, pues aun asi los 2 los carga al inicio.

En cuanto al problema del wifi, ya he avanzado un poquito mas.

Me sigue dando error la mayoria de las veces al arrancar el sistema (aunque no os lo creais, muy pero que muy de vez en cuando, al arrancar el sistema funciona perfectamente, pero ni puñetera idea de porque).

Pero una vez iniciado el sistema, consigo echarlo a andar con esto.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe -r iwl3945
> 
> modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
> ...

 

Luego si me funciona perfectamente.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe -r iwl3945
> 
> modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 

 

Pues esto es lo que yo haria:

1)poner iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

2)ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (como root)

3)rc-update add net.wlan0 default

4)reiniciar a ver si carga bien el modulo y activa la red

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> He mirado el rc.conf y ahi no he visto nada de ningun net.xxx, y he probado a arrancar el sistema en modo interactivo (tecla I), y no solo intenta cargarmelo, lo intenta cargar 2 veces a los largo del arranque. 
> 
> 

 

Esta en "/etc/conf.d/rc" o "/etc/rc.conf" si estas utilizando openrc, por ejemplo para que no inicie net.eth0:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como veis ni net.eth0 ni net.wlan0 estan en ningun sitio, pues aun asi los 2 los carga al inicio. 
> 
> 

 

Si no me equivoco hoy en dia es udev quien las inicia.

Salu2.

----------

## Takatsuki

 *Quote:*   

> Pues esto es lo que yo haria:
> 
> 1)poner iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> 2)ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (como root)
> ...

 

No tengo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Los modulos los cargo con /etc/conf.d/modules y leyendo los comentarios del archivo he puesto esto:

```
module_iwl3945_args="disable_hw_scan=1"

modules_2_6="iwl3945"
```

Y el modulo se carga pero sigue igual, no se si es que no coje los parametros o que. Porque leyendo los comentarios del archivo, creo que esta bien asi. Corregidme si me equivoco.

 *Quote:*   

> Esta en "/etc/conf.d/rc" o "/etc/rc.conf" si estas utilizando openrc, por ejemplo para que no inicie net.eth0: 

 

Ya esta hecho, aunque tengo los 2 archivos, en /etc/conf.d/rc no hace nada, en /etc/rc.conf si.

¿/etc/conf.d/rc esta obsoleto?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No tengo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> Los modulos los cargo con /etc/conf.d/modules y leyendo los comentarios del archivo he puesto esto:
> 
> 

 

¿Estamos hablando de gentoo? si ha cambiado modules.autoload.d por alguna otra forma no estoy informado, si alguien lo sabe ¡¡please!!.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya esta hecho, aunque tengo los 2 archivos, en /etc/conf.d/rc no hace nada, en /etc/rc.conf si.
> 
> ¿/etc/conf.d/rc esta obsoleto?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Estamos hablando de gentoo? si ha cambiado modules.autoload.d por alguna otra forma no estoy informado, si alguien lo sabe ¡¡please!!.
> 
> 

 

Esta utilizando openrc, es la unica explicacion (lo que implica que esta en rama testing, o lo ha desenmascarado, no creo que haya pasado justo hoy openrc a estable):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml

Salu2Last edited by opotonil on Thu Mar 12, 2009 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Takatsuki

Al actualizar el sistema a la rama inestable se cambio.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues crea /etc/modules.autoload.d y echo iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 >/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Si me preguntaras por que te lo sugiero te diria que en su dia existia solamente un archivo /etc/modules.autoload para meter ahí los modulos que se necesitaba cargar al inicio con udev se creo el directorio /etc/modules.autoload.d con dos archivos kernel-2.4 y kernel-2.6 pues bien en cierta ocasion tuve que hacer un enlace de /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 a /etc/modules.autoload pues si no lo hacia no habia manera de que cargara los modulos, suelen pasar pequeñas cosas de estas cada vez que se hace un cambio de ese tipo.

----------

